
Computers Have Had Emotions for Quite Some Time - ZeljkoS
https://svedic.org/philosophy/computers-have-had-emotions-for-quite-some-time
======
sirrele
I wish I could take this seriously.. but just the fact that it doesn't mention
mirror neurons when defining emotions is concerning.. (which has the
scientific backing).. The definition is completely ignoring the motor neurons
that play a crucial part in our ability to have empathy or emotions...

~~~
ZeljkoS
I think you are talking about empathy, not basic emotions. Mirror neurons are
observed only in primates[1]. Birds may have some mirroring system, and lower-
order animals do not. So, if you require mirror neurons for emotions, you are
basically stating only primates can have emotions, maybe birds and other
animals (like honeybees and crayfish) can not.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mirror_neuron](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mirror_neuron)

